# Some health problems



## OldSchoolAPBT (Mar 29, 2010)

Here are some Health problems that the APBT can suffer from


Hip Dysplasia; Hip dysplasia is a crippling condition in which laxness in the hip joint causes premature breakdown of the cartilage lining, leading to arthritis. The tendency to hip dysplasia can be passed on from one generation to the next; researchers believe that it is a polygenic-based disorder, having more than one causative gene. Symptoms may include difficulty jumping or using stairs; unusual stiffness after exercise; and a peculiar “bunny-hopping” gait. While there is a strong hereditary component to this affliction, many believe environmental factors, such as overfeeding leading to too-rapid growth in puppies, can cause the condition to progress much more rapidly if a genetic tendency is already present. Often, the effects of mild hip dysplasia are not seen until the dog is middle-age or older, and can be managed by weight control and anti-inflammatory medications. Occasionally, however, puppies and young dogs can show symptoms of hip dysplasia which are rapidly progressive and crippling; special surgical techniques have been developed for these dogs to help them lead a more normal and pain-free life.

Elbow Dysplasia: The term elbow dysplasia is used to describe a degenerative disorder of the elbow joint caused by improper development of a portion of a particular bone in this joint (anconeal process of the ulna). Young dogs that have this condition often exhibit pain when jumping or turning quickly, or may show variable foreleg lameness. It is thought to be hereditary in nature, and tends to run in canine families. However, exogenous causes, such as over feeing a puppy into too-rapid growth, may be partially to blame as well, especially if a genetic tendency is present. Injury to the joint might also be a cause. Depending upon the age of the dog, the actual cause, and the severity of the symptoms, treatment can include modalities ranging from anti-inflammatories medications up to surgery

Patellar Luxation: Patellar luxation is a condition in which the patella, or kneecap, of the dog’s stifle joint frequently luxates or “pops” out of place. Depending upon the severity, symptoms can be intermittent and mild throughout the dog’s life, with the only evidence of the condition an occasional funny “kick” of the dog’s hind leg, or it may eventually lead to severe, permanent degenerative changes in the joint including arthritis. Infrequently, onset may appear to be sudden, leaving the dog unable to stand on the affected hindleg(s). Patellar luxation is believed to be hereditary, as well, although the exact mode of transmission is uncertain.

Atopic dermatitis; Certain APBT's are prone to various skin allergies, causing them to bite, scratch, and lick their itchy places continually until the source of the problem is corrected by the owner or their vet. An afflicted dog may lose huge patches of hair or develop large “lick sores” in the process. Secondary infections may then occur in the raw, exposed skin. A “flea bite allergy” often plays a considerable role in this condition; aggressive “flea control” measures (both on the dog and in the premises where the dog resides) throughout the year will often by itself ameliorate this condition in milder cases. Contact allergies to pollens, dusts, molds, and other environmental allergens may be to blame. (One indoor allergen responsible for much atopic dermatitis in dogs, the feces of the ubiquitous house dust mite, is a major allergen for humans, as well.) Less frequently, food intolerances may play a role, and the dog must be relegated by the veterinarian to a strict dietary protocol. For milder cases, some dog owners and vets have seen improvement using fish oil supplements; the omega-3 fatty acids contained in fish oils act as a natural anti-inflammatory and help to relieve the itching. Severe cases of atopic dermatitis can be difficult to manage, and the advice and help of a veterinarian are needed to bring the afflicted dog relief. Often treatment to control the itching (such as antihistamines or even prednisone), identification and removal of the source of the allergen from the dog’s environment, and treatment of the secondary skin infections are all necessary in order to control the condition in especially severe cases. While no studies have been done specifically on APBT's, research with dogs in general show this condition to have, at least in part, a genetic mode of transmission.

Demodectic mange: Demodicosis is a skin condition caused by the tiny mite Demodex canis. Nearly all dogs carry this tiny skin parasite, but most adult dogs’ immune systems are able to keep the mite in check, and no symptoms are observed. (Even most humans carry this mite in limited numbers in their skin!) Frequently in puppyhood and adolescence (4 months to 18 months of age is most typical), puppies of many breeds (including APBT's) may develop a few quarter-sized bald patches on their face and chest; these usually resolve in time without treatment. Unfortunately, certain dogs are not so lucky; the condition becomes generalized and wide-spread over the entire body. In these cases, veterinarians must be consulted for treatment, and the problem is often not easy to permanently resolve. Previously, only rather toxic dips, usually containing the compound amitraz, would be used to control the mites in dogs with generalized demodicosis. More recently, the heartworm preventive ivermectin has been successfully used to treat demodicosis; however, it is not yet approved by the FDA for this purpose, although it is licensed for use as a heartworm preventive in the dog. Ivermectin is highly toxic to many individuals of herding breeds, but most APBT's appear to tolerate it well. Certain lines of APBT's appear to be particularly prone to generalized demodicosis. Whether or not a APBT with generalized demodicosis should be used in a breeding program is a controversial subject at the moment, however, the tendency towards the condition is thought be many to be an inherited one.

Feel free to add if you know any (could even add stuff that effects all breeds like Heart worms)


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

great work, here's a link on HD by breed
OFA: Hip Dysplasia Statistics


----------

